# Igf-1 DES or LR3?



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey guys!
 I'm planning to run some igf.
But I don't know what to choose.
Anyone of you who have try both lr3 and Des?
What is the best?
I know that Des is a more fast acting, but why would that be better?

And do you think that pre work is the best to take igf or post work?


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 27, 2013)

Research them together....Igf des pre workout and Lr3 post workout.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 27, 2013)

Subq or IM?


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 27, 2013)

Sub


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 27, 2013)

Tnx man!


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 27, 2013)

No problem!


----------



## IronManPeptides (Feb 27, 2013)

Go with Igf-1 LR3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 27, 2013)

I prefer site im 
 Protocol per dudcki 100iu each. Keep us posted as u do always aqua. Good info for each type a person on protocol.thanks

Question? What's with horse meat in IKEA meatballs and burger king burgers bro.? No AAS but dam horse meat in Sweden OK?  Lol 

:


----------



## E-Volve (Apr 3, 2013)

I went with LR3. Money was one reason. Things were adding up.
The other was that I kept hearing that the des was only in your system for a mater of minutes. Not long enough for me to get to the gym im afraid.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 3, 2013)

E-Volve said:


> I went with LR3. Money was one reason. Things were adding up.
> The other was that I kept hearing that the des was only in your system for a mater of minutes. Not long enough for me to get to the gym im afraid.



this is why you should bring it to the gym. active life is 30 min


----------



## Collinb (Apr 10, 2013)

When using IGF LR3 would it be a good idea to start off at 100mcg per day for a full 50 day run?  Or would that be high for a fist time user?

I am debating researching this still, might invest in it for 100mcg run for 50 days coming up soon.  Would this alone be beneficial to add to a blast?


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I prefer site im
> Protocol per dudcki 100iu each. Keep us posted as u do always aqua. Good info for each type a person on protocol.thanks
> 
> Question? What's with horse meat in IKEA meatballs and burger king burgers bro.? No AAS but dam horse meat in Sweden OK?  Lol
> ...



I don't get why they even bother..
Horse meat is awesome!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Apr 10, 2013)

Collinb said:


> When using IGF LR3 would it be a good idea to start off at 100mcg per day for a full 50 day run?  Or would that be high for a fist time user?
> 
> I am debating researching this still, might invest in it for 100mcg run for 50 days coming up soon.  Would this alone be beneficial to add to a blast?




split 50/50 in each muscle tht youre wrkin tht day... 
ex..50mcg in left bicep...50in right bicep


----------

